
The Scooter Computer - ingve
http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-scooter-computer/
======
aokyler
This write up is really great. Hardware evaluations and comparisons like this
are incredibly helpful as I learn more about benchmarking and choosing
hardware.

Would there be long term implications for the chip's longevity in the unit
because it runs so hot?

~~~
theandrewbailey
Not really. It's often the BGA soldering on the bottom that fails first. If it
does, get another one. It's cheap. As long as you can't boil water with it, it
should be fine indefinitely. If there are problems, internal thermal
throttling will kick in. It kinda depends on how good the contact is between
the CPU and heatsink, but if you make as much heat as possible continuously
for many hours and don't come close, don't worry about it.

